# Replace Alloy Cone Headset Spacer with Carbon



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

I have a headset spacer question.

I have an integrated headset on my Specialized Allez. I have a total of 35mm of headset spacers above the top of the headtube. 20mm cone spacer, 10mm + 5mm standard carbon spacers.

I would like to replace my alloy cone spacer with a carbon one that matches the carbon spacers and my fork.

Various places sell cone spacers however will these fit on my bike? Will a replacement cone spacer correctly fit over my current spacer that contacts the compression ring or do I need to find a matched set of inner and outer spacers. 

I called a LBS that carries Specialized and they can get the Specialized carbon cone spacer in a 20mm 30mm or 40mm for $25.00 each. Ouch. That being said which thickness should I go with? I'm leaning tword a 30mm with a 5mm standard spacer on top for a little adjustment.

Maybe I should just leave it alone.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

I'd get the carbon cone spacer that matches what you have right now...


----------

